# Sony CD_RW CRX216E Driver Assistance



## les923 (Apr 1, 2007)

Systen Dell 2400 Deminison XP Home 2nd ed.

Drive E is my burner and after reinstalling the Sonic S/W that came with my Sys. the Write tab is missing on the driver. The Driver is Microsoft - 7/1/2002 Version 5.1.2535.0

Using Sonic I can Copy Disk -- no Problem
Create a data cd of Miscellaneous data and I can creat a CDR-W but only under the sonic s/w. I did have a write tab on the driver properties before.

I down Loaded the DELL file R80451.exe. It installs in the DELL\Drivers\R80451\OBIST108.exe -- if that is the driver I need can some tell me how to ge it attached. Please -- If not can someone just help.

Les ([email protected]) -- first posting


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the drivers are supplied by windows for the drive
sonic may take control
uninstall and reinstall the drive


----------



## les923 (Apr 1, 2007)

I tried that and when Windows restarts the Drive is installed with the same driver. I am open fort any other suggestion -- Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's supposed to reinstall the same driver check for a firmware update
did you check the tab to see if it was the same


----------



## les923 (Apr 1, 2007)

Your reply "it's supposed to reinstall the same driver check for a firmware update did you check the tab to see if it was the same" 

Can you provide directions -- I am looking at the Driver and not sure what to look for .


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_all.php


----------



## les923 (Apr 1, 2007)

I have the page bookmarked for the Sony CRX216E but when I click on down load nothing happens. Known Firmware PYB1, PYB2 / PDP1 (DELL OEM) OEM LITE-on-LTR 48327S -- so close to the driver but -- What I can't understand is that it was ok untill Dell downloaded and ran d2d3290.exe which was to upgrade the drive. After that is when I noticed the Write tab missing and the MS default driver installed. Excuse me for running on but...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d2d3290.exe appears to be a roxio patch released by dell for vista machines
which is causing problems
this is listed as a removal tool

http://forums.support.roxio.com/index.php?showtopic=17098


----------



## les923 (Apr 1, 2007)

I had to be away from this problem for a while. -- to continue -- I now have SafeMSI.exe on my desk top - but when I go to Safe Mode - Windows XP -and it displays my desk top I can't find it -- I am sure there is a something I am overlooking -- can you maintain your patience with this issue and tell me how to select the SafeMSI.exe for execution.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put it on disk


----------



## les923 (Apr 1, 2007)

I got SafeMSI.exe to run in safe mode -I think. -- I clicked on it and it brings up a box that is titled "SAFE Mode Windows installer" and contains the text "Windows installer service hass been enabled" -- I clicked OK and nothing happens -- what happens next - or what am I suppose to do - please don't give up on me yet -


----------



## les923 (Apr 1, 2007)

Am I to remove Sonic at this time in safe mode with Sonic DLA and Sonic update manager


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

most of this problem postings i found relates to vista found this may help
http://mcpmag.com/columns/article.asp?EditorialsID=990


----------



## les923 (Apr 1, 2007)

I read the tip and went to safe mode and ran SafeMSI.exe -- then I went to the control Pannel and tried to uninstall the Sonic apps. The messages I received indicated that I was trying to install not uninstall and I am tolally confused. 

I want to thank all of you for the assistance you gave me -- at my age maybe I should have left things alone in the first place but now I think I am in a problem over my head. I am not shure how to continue or what I have missed. If you can provide any thing else -- GB -- if not I will retry DELL and see if they can remove d2d3290.exe and but a driver on the system that will give the Sony CD-RW CRX216E a write tab. 

You are a fantastic lot and I am sure there are many people that are extremly greatful for your service -- as I am for the effort you made in helping me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will find a number of apps that show install when you go to uninstall they usually go on to the uninstall as they go through the process


----------

